# Signatures



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

How do you add one?

I have looked everywhere, but I just cant seem to find the tab.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BoomTime said:


> How do you add one?
> 
> I have looked everywhere, but I just cant seem to find the tab.


They are currently disabled. They will be re-enabled for Gold & Platinum members very soon.
I'll be posting an Update Thread in this forum section later today where I'll keep everyone update as things are changed.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Lorian said:


> They are currently disabled. They will be re-enabled for Gold & Platinum members very soon.I'll be posting an Update Thread in this forum section later today where I'll keep everyone update as things are changed.


I was expecting a barrage of abuse about my idiocy.

Thanks for the update.


----------

